# Thoughts on reheating smoked baby back ribs?



## sskyking (Sep 2, 2012)

I usually smoke extras for later.  Dry rub only.  I've loved them cold and I've loved them zapped in the microwave but I've heard others say that the microwave dries them out.

How do you prefer to reheat them?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2012)

The microwave is fine as long as you just get them hot and not go crazy. Wrapped in foil and into a 325*F will get 5-6 bones hot in 30 minutes...JJ


----------



## tlcase (Sep 4, 2012)

I vac seal half racks and throw them in the freezer. If I want ribs for dinner, I throw a few half racks in a small crock pot with a cup of apple juice around noon and set it to low. Seems to work great for me.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 4, 2012)

I vac seal individual portions and throw them in the freezer. Take them out and drop in simmering water until hot.


----------



## supercenterchef (Sep 8, 2012)

I usually 2-2-freeze-grill for 30 min to an hour and they're good as new!


----------



## billebouy (Sep 8, 2012)

I too vacuum seal and freeze for later.  Since the plastic is drawn up tight to the meat, the pouch of food thaws very quickly in a bowl of water.  I then poke a couple of holes in the bag, and put it in the microwave.  I know it's different, but I find reheating food in a microwave works best at 10% power.  It'll steam in the bag, never drys out.  You'll find with practice that a micro at 10% is a good way to reheat meats like beef, without getting that "re-heated" taste, just don't let it get hot enough to start "cooking" it again.


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The microwave is fine as long as you just get them hot and not go crazy. Wrapped in foil and into a 325*F will get 5-6 bones hot in 30 minutes...JJ



Ditto.....

I blew up my vac sealer, so that is not an option at this time.

Supercenter has a good one.

Billebouy works as well.

If you mic them on high uncovered you will kill them.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 8, 2012)

Great advice from all the guys - the food saver bag is great at lower temps as described


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 28, 2013)

Like some above, I prefer vac seal, freeze then reheat by placing it in simmering (180°) water until hot.  Works great on most anything.  Place a rack of some kind on the bottom of pot to keep the bag off the bottom and melting through.  If a vacuum sealer is not used the product can be placed in an zip bag then placed in the pot.

Tom


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm like Chef Jimmy, except I put them on a bed of brown sugar. Keeps them moist and gives them a sweet glaze.


----------

